# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Как на вас влияет весна ?

## brusnika

Голосуем..

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

мне пофиг на весну

----------


## brusnika

Голосуем...
При желании - комментарии пишите.)

----------


## Кляпа

Весной в голове появляется много новые мысли, то же самое для меня, как переезд..но только первые несколько недель.

----------


## neji

весна вызывает ностальгию по прошлому, когда преобладал последний вариант
а вот летом будет жесть и депра

----------


## Простоя

Весна - намек на то, что пора сменить деятельность. Достал универ со всеми его ужасами и моральным насилием над студентами.

----------


## метилбутил

Бабочку снегом замело :Frown:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Меня задолбали зима и весна! проваливайте уже! Уже апрель, а у меня до сих пор снег лежит, потому что временами сыпется и тает, сыпется и тает.

----------


## Игорёк

Зря.. Сибирь прекрасна своими масштабами и суровостью. Самая красивая и чистая природа на земле.

----------


## Гражданин

Сурова то может и сурова,на счет самого красивого я думаю многие бы поспорили)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

ппц  :Confused:  у меня снег выпал. весна называется

----------


## Pechalka

Гы гы вот так проснешься пьяным и не поймешь весна или осень за окном

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

на носу май, а в мой город зима вернулась, снег валяется, все замело

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Вот как замело

----------


## Dementiy

Очень красиво.  :Smile:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

что именно красиво? красиво замело?

----------


## neji

тут на улице уже можно подыхать от жары, а у кого то снег

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> тут на улице уже можно подыхать от жары, а у кого то снег


 обычно у меня в это время тоже нет снега, это в этом году что то зима уходить не хочет. :EEK!:  недавно тепло было и снега не было, на днях внезапно навалило :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  в 2012 году у меня вообще 12 апреля гроза первая была

----------


## Pechalka

> тут на улице уже можно подыхать от жары, а у кого то снег


 Мне завидно!

----------


## neji

> Мне завидно!


 мне тоже, ненавижу лето

----------


## Pechalka

> мне тоже, ненавижу лето


 Люблю лето, ненавижу зиму

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> мне тоже, ненавижу лето


 шутишь наверное? все устали от зимы и хотят лето

----------


## neji

нет. летом я подыхаю и кажется что не переживу его. если только с кондиционером и не выходить совсем из дома - тогда норм.

----------


## brusnika

А  у меня весна хорошая. Дышится легко, ветерок приятный. И я, словно древняя cтаруха, погружаюсь в воспоминания.. ммм.. как было прекрасно жить.  Но хорошая весна вот-вот превратится в смрадное лето, участившееся   солнце предупреждает об этом.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

И солнце  всходило и радуга цвела, всё было, всё  было и любовь  была. Пылали  закаты и ливень бил   в стекло, всё  было  когда-то,  было  да прошло.

----------


## Балда

Впервые в жизни она по-настоящему радует, а до этого обычно начиналась жуткая депрессия.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Впервые в жизни она по-настоящему радует, а до этого обычно начиналась жуткая депрессия.


 а сейчас почему радует? какие-то проблемы исчезли?

----------


## Балда

> а сейчас почему радует? какие-то проблемы исчезли?


   Да, одиночество ушло. И как-то моральное состояние стало лучше.

----------


## Pechalka

снег растаял, травка растет.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

На улице дождина такой и гроза небольшая

----------


## zenitsu

У нас весна противная, вроде и солнышко, и птички поет, но ледяной ветер изо всех щелей дует, так еще и с песком. А летом жара и духота вечная, на улице как в духовке путешествуешь, так что



> если только с кондиционером и не выходить совсем из дома - тогда норм.


 +1 к любителям осени и зимы  :Smile:

----------


## brusnika

жарко

----------


## Гражданин

Не люблю летнюю жару весной. Вообще больше по душе осень.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

у меня лето + 30.

----------


## June

На психику же не температура влияет, а быстрое изменение продолжительности светового дня. Оно максимально быстрое во второй половине апреля весной и во второй половине сентября осенью. Кстати, те, кто живёт ближе к экватору, должны, по идее, быть менее подвержены обострениям весной и осенью, т.к. у них продолжительность светового дня почти всегда одинаковая.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

само количество света влияет, а не изменение количества света.

----------


## June

> само количество света влияет, а не изменение количества света.


 Количество света же максимально в июне-июле, а обострения именно весна-осень. Вот цитата с одного из сайтов:




> Теперь ученые доказали, что больные шизофренией чувствуют ухудшение состояния при увеличении светового дня на два часа, как это происходит весной, и осенью, когда на такое же время день уменьшается. Подобное явление обусловлено сбившимся ритмом жизни, вместе с которым происходит сбивание внутренних биологических ритмов


 Я, конечно, не хочу сказать, что все ощущающие весеннее обострение - шизофреники) Много чего обостряется.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

не знаю что там с психикой и как на неё смотреть, но на свет на настроение влияет именно прямопропорционально: меньше света - хуже настроение.

у меня есть такие данные:



> Мелатонин – это производное аминокислоты триптофана. Основная функция мелатонина – обеспечение ритмических процессов в организме, связанных с циклическим изменением освещенности на протяжении суток и в течение года. Помимо организации биологических ритмов мелатонин при повышенной секреции тормозит синтез гонадолиберина и, как следствие, половую функцию и вызывает депрессивно-подобные состояния.
> ...
> Особенностью регуляции функций эпифиза является прямая связь с гипоталамическими ядрами, непосредственно соединенными с сетчаткой. Таким образом, эпифиз получает от глаза сигналы об изменении освещенности. Секреция эпифизарных гормонов усиливается в темноте.
> ...
> Если превращение серотонина в мелатонин замедляется, то концентрация серотонина в ЦНС, как правило, растет и, как следствие, растет его концентрация в периферической крови. Повышение секреции мелатонина часто вызывает депрессивные состояния. Соответственно, снижение его продукции приводит к улучшению настроения. А снижение продукции мелатонина, как правило, связано с увеличением концентрации серотонина в ЦНС и, как следствие, в крови.
> ...
> Повышенная освещенность тормозит секрецию мелатонина и, как следствие, увеличивает секрецию гонадолиберина – естественного антидепрессанта
> ...
> Половой гормон – гонадолиберин – стимулирует состояние эйфории. Он является естественным антидепрессантом.
> ...

----------


## Дмитрий_9

медленно убивает..хотя уже почти лето

----------


## Pechalka

У меня гроза!

----------


## brusnika

жара 35

----------


## Игорёк

где жара ?

----------


## Pechalka

В Москве жара, а у меня холод.

Я дома замерзаю(

----------


## Nabat

Да лето давно, вторую неделю за тридцать по Цельсию.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> У меня гроза!


 Да какая это гроза. Пару раз сверкнуло и грохотнуло.

----------


## brusnika

дождик, солнце свалило на несколько дней.

----------


## .,.,

Жара была, от которой можно было сдохнуть при наличии сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний, а второй день дождь поливает,с ураганным ветром, теперь подыхать можно уже от этого и от того,что заливает((

 Плюс весной обостряется ни только шизофрения у того у кого она есть,но и сердечно-сосудистые заболевания, депрессии и учащаются суициды. Вот в последние дни всё больше и больше хочется впасть в кому на пару месяцев,а проснусь когда то что бы память отшиблась полностью или же сразу память похерить, по крайней мере можно было бы попытаться начать жизнь с чистого листа.

----------


## brusnika

а мне сейчас ближе  вариант вообще не просыпаться никогда.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Хочу

----------


## Игорёк

> Жара была, от которой можно было сдохнуть при наличии сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний, а второй день дождь поливает,с ураганным ветром, теперь подыхать можно уже от этого и от того,что заливает((
> 
>  Плюс весной обостряется ни только шизофрения у того у кого она есть,но и сердечно-сосудистые заболевания, депрессии и учащаются суициды. Вот в последние дни всё больше и больше хочется впасть в кому на пару месяцев,а проснусь когда то что бы память отшиблась полностью или же сразу память похерить, по крайней мере можно было бы попытаться начать жизнь с чистого листа.


 Память, червивая память,
Старый, драный чемодан с клопами.
Мука моя, память, отпусти меня.

----------


## Nabat

> что бы память отшиблась полностью или же сразу память похерить, по крайней мере можно было бы попытаться начать жизнь с чистого листа.


 И в сотый раз опять сначала начать нарезать этот круг.

----------


## brusnika

Как на вас влияет лето ? 
Как по мне, так лучше б весна была сейчас- прохладно и меньше солнца.

----------


## Nails

Нормально.

----------


## neji

летом хреново, вообще не могу функционировать на жаре.

----------


## brusnika

жарища дикая. Всё плавится  под раскаленным солнцем, мороженое стало сладкой водицей. Не продохнуть.

----------


## Dementiy

Жарища дикая, не нарадуюсь никак.  :Smile: 
Люблю когда тепло, когда солнышко светит, даже если на работе сидишь, все равно фоном идет позитив. 
Мне бы на экваторе жить.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## brusnika

Аллергия на борщевик,который растет рядом с дачей,эка гадость.

----------


## microbe

Люблю весну и осень, а остальное так себе, ну летом можно искупаться.

----------


## meri

Что-то весна пока не радует(((только удивляет своей погодкой плохой

----------


## Человек из будущего

Весна и тепло мне нравится, я живу на юге, у нас уже тепло )

----------


## microbe

Я лето не люблю из-за насекомых комаров, мух и т.д. Правда и весной клещи могут зацепить, если лазать на природе.

----------


## pipetkin32

Весну как и лето ненавижу,теплую золотую осень,бабье лето - тоже
Больше всего люблю слякоть,сырую и холодную погоду (до нуля)
 Зимой тоже норм,кроме ясных солнечных морозных деньков

----------


## Человек из будущего

Если давать обоснованный ответ. Тогда пожалуй я распишу, за что я люблю весну и лето.
Я люблю весну за то, что на улице теплеет, цветут деревья и цветы, они благоухают, радуют глаз, это прекрасно.
Одежды таскать на себе становится меньше, это удобно, и поскольку я бегаю каждый день, мне в шмотках бегать не совсем нравится. Когда тепло бегаю в маечке, а летом и в шортах, это круто. Еще я люблю тепло за то, что можно открывать мотосезон, кататься на байке, велике, роликах, мне нравится ездить на водоёмы и плавать. Мне нравится медитировать на природе, нравится созерцать природу, речку, это вдохновляет успокаивает и расслабляет.
За что я не люблю лето, так это за критически жаркие дни, когда без кондёра, просто не выжить. Дышать нечем, обливаешься потом, ну и комары тоже мешают )) 
За что я люблю зиму, за её чистоту белую, за зимнюю сказку и снег, зиму я тоже люблю. А вот осень, грязь, слякоть и дожди и унылое небо, на меня депресняк наводит, осень я не люблю ))

----------


## microbe

Сейчас переехал жить в деревню, одно боюсь клещей подцепить весной, а с другой стороны...

----------


## microbe

Поставил прививку от энцефалита, но от сыпного тифа и болезни Лайма стоит снимать клещей, чем Бог не шутит. Вот почему иксодные клещи такие жестокие?

----------


## Laion

Я люблю весну, когда уже не холодно и ещё не очень жарко

----------


## Wasted

> Поставил прививку от энцефалита, но от сыпного тифа и болезни Лайма стоит снимать клещей, чем Бог не шутит. Вот почему иксодные клещи такие жестокие?


 
В контексте данного форума скорее милосердные :Wink:

----------


## Милая Кися

Весну я не очень люблю, наверно из-за того что весной мой день рождения (ненавижу этот праздник), но депры у меня вроде как нету

----------


## White_Gargouil

Весна -это хорошо. Особенно нравится ранняя. Запах талого снега, теплый ветер. Кругом сыро, грязновато, пока еще голо после зимней спячки - напоминает осень. А осень я люблю более всего - самое подходящее время для лично моего способа.
Но сами по себе времена года никак не влияют. Воспринимается все и чувствуется как единый цикл.

----------

